# Batmobile variations?



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Does anyone have the "set" Batmobile and a "single" one to do a comparison? Are there any differences?

Thanks,
Marty
Marysvile, OH


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'm wondering about this too*

anybody have some input?????


Pickdaddy


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I think there are three. The white and the two black with the differences in the black being the chrome or gray wheels. I could be worng since I only have the black with gray wheels.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so far I have only seen the chrome wheels on the white body.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Does the black chrome not have chrome wheels?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Batmobile-...140519661839?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20b79fe10f


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

only the iwheels version has chrome wheels


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice....bats...but every store I go in the cars are $17.95-$20.00 each.white bat66 is $24.00.:freak:


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

copperhead71 said:


> Nice....bats...but every store I go in the cars are $17.95-$20.00 each.white bat66 is $24.00.:freak:


What store are we talking here? Online? Also does anyone know if they'll be available at the Huntington show this weekend?


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Marty said:


> Does anyone have the "set" Batmobile and a "single" one to do a comparison? Are there any differences?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marty
> Marysvile, OH


The set car and the single cars are the same.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

many slots said:


> The set car and the single cars are the same.


whew!! Now I don't have to buy the set too! Thanks for the info!

Marty


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Marty said:


> whew!! Now I don't have to buy the set too! Thanks for the info!
> 
> Marty


No Joker Goon Car yet in a single. So still another set only car.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

many slots said:


> No Joker Goon Car yet in a single. So still another set only car.


With the divorced front axle, that car is monstorously long. If I get one OK, I'm not going to make any effort for it.

Marty


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

CJM said:


> What store are we talking here? Online? Also does anyone know if they'll be available at the Huntington show this weekend?


Anyone?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

CJM said:


> Anyone?


I know Bud's HO just got a shipment of cars in. And he will be at the Melville show. Or you can email or call him. 

Not ment to be a endorsement just a help to those in need.

Dave


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Dave. I'll call him.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

For slotcars( aw Batmobile and dirty dukes /no general lee's).bruckner hobbies in the bronx. they have some other slot stuff. Bud's is about 36 miles from the city but has alot off slots...hundreds bodies,part's, lots of tires to choose from.a few 80's afx cars.Go to buds ASAP.send me a PM and I'll go see what he has that day.some stuff or deals not on the net site...go see him.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I havent seen the set car in person but I have been told by a good source the red stripes are different,so total there are 4 variations.


----------

